# A14 West Mids cruise to TT2010, ANYBODY WANNA JOIN US ????



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Good evening all,

Thought it might not be a bad Idea for the West Mids Guys to Join up and cruise down on the sunday Morning to the Event with anybody else travelling south onto the A14 Then M11, 
The plan is to leave at 7.00am    from Dudley (Junc 2, M5) down to Junc 3 M6 (Coventry) to meet up with Shurcomb then onwards to the services (Mcdonalds, Coffee !!) just past Junc 5 of the A14 for 8.00am have half hour there, UPDATE !!! CALLING INTO JUNCTION OF A14 / A1M BRAMPTON HUT SERVICES Mcds 
Then its just an half or so hour run to the Event !!!!   so if any of you guys coming down the M6 or the M1 want to meet up then convoy it down to the event for approx 9.30am !!! 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)

EVERYBODY WELCOME !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Up North ??? the cheek :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

DAZ


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm working [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> DAZ


GuTTed for ya !! but we'll make up when we demonise Kettering !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Up North ??? the cheek :lol: :lol:


Alright then !! The Under priviledged !!! :lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

m4rky said:


> I'm working [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Noooooooooooo !!!!! The rover would have been Sic !! ayyyyyyyiiieee !!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

If your coming past junction 10 on the A14 Kettering i will join the cruise.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

barton TT said:


> If your coming past junction 10 on the A14 Kettering i will join the convey.


Going down the A14 to the M11 so stands a good chance buddy !!! Join in !! 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Might be an idea to arrive half an hour later , Duxford won't let anyone in before ten.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Might be an idea to arrive half an hour later , Duxford won't let anyone in before ten.


We can play around with the time at the services !! give others a chance to catch up !!! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Thanks for sorting out the cruise to the bash for me Steve, much appreciated.
I will meet up as arranged. 8)


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Thanks for sorting out the cruise to the bash for me Steve, much appreciated.


No probs Phil just keep in touch re Sophie .


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

What time is the event open and closing? Seems early.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

No one is allowed in before 10am.i'm in kettering and duxford is no more than 50 minutes so i will leave about 9am jct10 A14,I believe it will finish about 4/5pm.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

We intend to wait around at the services from 8ish til 8.30am we can have a coffee and wait for the M1 guys to come down !!! oh and Breakfast :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

HMMMM BREAKFAST !!!!!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Erm I've just looked at the date and I'm not here. 

I had presumed it was the weekend I broke up for hols, the same as last year. What I forgot was that I don't break up till a week later this year. That weekend I'm on residential. mofo :?

Pissed off now...


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hark said:


> Erm I've just looked at the date and I'm not here.
> 
> I had presumed it was the weekend I broke up for hols, the same as last year. What I forgot was that I don't break up till a week later this year. That weekend I'm on residential. mofo :?
> 
> Pissed off now...


You jest , joke, having a giraffe, taking the pee, Noooooooooooooo !!! Hope you and Claire are around for Kettering !! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm thinking that I will be likely to drive down on Sunday morning now as I was going to be going on Sat night but thats now not happening due to family commitments!

What time do you think you'll be at Corley Services M6 Junc 3?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> I'm thinking that I will be likely to drive down on Sunday morning now as I was going to be going on Sat night but thats now not happening due to family commitments!
> 
> What time do you think you'll be at Corley Services M6 Junc 3?


Hiya Buddy we are meeting Shurcomb (Stuart and Rachael) about 7.30 ish at Junc 3 so if you wanna meet us there ?? 8) 8)


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

I am coming down the A1 South from Lincs, as I think others might. Any chance of another rendezvous on the A14 closer to the A 1 ?

Jim


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

TTitan said:


> I am coming down the A1 South from Lincs, as I think others might. Any chance of another rendezvous on the A14 closer to the A 1 ?
> 
> Jim


Hiya Jim, No Problem !!! We should be at The Junction about 9.00am ish we'll call into the Brampton Hut services, I think there is a Mcds there !! Just join on the end !!!


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Sounds like a plan see you then. Mk II Gray Roadster.

Jim


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Just a word of warning the A14 between Huntingdon and Cambridge is littered with average speed camera's.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

barton TT said:


> Just a word of warning the A14 between Huntingdon and Cambridge is littered with average speed camera's.


Cheers Buddy !! thats why I've left enough time for people to join on and not worry about going Banzai !!! 8) 8)


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> Thought it might not be a bad Idea for the West Mids Guys to Join up and cruise down on the sunday Morning to the Event with anybody else travelling south onto the A14 Then M11,
> The plan is to leave at 7.00am    from Dudley (Junc 2, M5) down to Junc 3 M6 (Coventry) to meet up with Shurcomb then onwards to the services (Mcdonalds, Coffee !!) just past Junc 5 of the A14 for 8.00am have half hour there, UPDATE !!! CALLING INTO JUNCTION OF A14 / A1M BRAMPTON HUT SERVICES Mcds
> ...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

bozzy96 said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening all,
> ...


I'd wait at the service for another 20 mins or so Duxford are very strict about the 10:00 entry.


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

OK, the TT is all polished up and looking V. shiny! just hope it doesnt rain too hard over night.

I will be at jct 2 for 7:30. so just give me a buzz when you are approaching and I will join the M6


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Just gone over mine with a pan scourer.
Catch you in the morning guys.
Steve are you going to e-mail me this pic of your faulty wc cistern so I can bring the parts you may need in the morning?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Just gone over mine with a pan scourer.
> Catch you in the morning guys.
> Steve are you going to e-mail me this pic of your faulty wc cistern so I can bring the parts you may need in the morning?


Piccys sent buddy !!!


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Sorry guys looks like i gonna miss event now as i been up Kettering general hospital since friday night with my 6 year old niece and looks like i will be there tomorrow as well.  Even missed my trip to APS today to have new brakes fitted all round.so will catch you guys at my Local event Audi's in the park in 3 weeks.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

barton TT said:


> Sorry guys looks like i gonna miss event now as i been up Kettering general hospital since friday night with my 6 year old niece and looks like i will be there tomorrow as well.  Even missed my trip to APS today to have new brakes fitted all round.so will catch you guys at my Local event Audi's in the park in 3 weeks.


Hiya Buddy, really sorry to hear your neice is not well, please send her our regards from all at the TT forum and TTOC and look forward to seeing you soon !!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
We will be thinking of you. 
You take care.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks m8. Had been looking forward to this for months as well. but family has to come first i'm afraid. just hope Nick (nem) get my message to bring my TT mug and lanyard to Audis in the park for me.

Ian.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I will remind him for you. You look after your niece and we will sort your TT bits.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks Phill.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

If any of you guys need a spare free ticket you can call by my house I'm only just off jct 10 A14


----------

